# Wax question--Scrape all or leave some



## RickyBobby (Dec 18, 2009)

When hot waxing a board, is it necessary to scrape all visible wax off board or is it ok to leave some. I put some really hard wax on my board and am having tough time getting it scraped off. Don't have proper way to secure board for scraping.

If wax is removed by snow on first run, is it really necessary to completely remove it? Thanks.

RB
____________________

Neversummer Premier F1-R 163
Burton P1 Bindings


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Giant sticky on this.

Read it.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/7010-guides-waxing-tuning-board-repair.html


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

In my experience it's best to scrap off all the wax for the best performance but not entirely necessary. Based on your location it looks like you're riding in the Mid-Atlantic so the man made snow and ice will probably help get off what you could not scrap off in the first couple of runs.

Scrap off as much as you can, if I can make a suggestion I would say looking into snowboard tuning brushes (i.e. hard brass, hard horsehair, soft brass/nylon, soft horsehair, etc.). It is not necessary to own them all but having them doesn't hurt when you want that extra "umph" at the slopes. Using the right combination will help get some additional wax off (to a certain extent) and while allow for a polished finish.

Are you doing any prep (i.e. base cleaner) on your base prior to hot waxing? It's not entirely necessary but it's good to get the old wax off the base every once in a while.


----------



## RickyBobby (Dec 18, 2009)

My only riding is done either in Colorado or Utah. In fact, am going to Powder Mt Utah next tuesday, with what looks to be an excellent powder forecast. Never even tried the east since I hate ice and hardpack. Snowboards don't like it either.

Snow-surfing since 1995

RB


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

RickyBobby said:


> My only riding is done either in Colorado or Utah. In fact, am going to Powder Mt Utah next tuesday, with what looks to be an excellent powder forecast. Never even tried the east since I hate ice and hardpack. Snowboards don't like it either.
> 
> Snow-surfing since 1995
> 
> RB


Ah, got it, my bad for the assumption. In that case you definitely want to scrap off all the wax possible. In powder the wax will last longer and is going to be more effective if properly scraped/polished. In the Mid-A you can get away with a half-assed wax job because of the man made snow and ice :laugh:, it's going to come off in no time anyway. Your best bet is going to be to scrap as much as you can off and polish the hell out of your base. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## RickyBobby (Dec 18, 2009)

OK, got it. I've got some scraping and polishing to do.

Thank you kindly for the advice.

RB


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Conditions along the Front Range of CO right now more closely resemble those found back east than they do typical CO. Come on out and ride this ice and dodge those rocks!


----------



## RickyBobby (Dec 18, 2009)

The weather pattern is shifting as we speak. Much new snow due in Colorado and Utah in next few weeks. I was gettin' worried, but feeling pretty optimistic now. Whoopee! My 8 days on the mountain coming soon!

RB


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

RickyBobby said:


> When hot waxing a board, is it necessary to scrape all visible wax off board or is it ok to leave some. I put some really hard wax on my board and am having tough time getting it scraped off. Don't have proper way to secure board for scraping.
> 
> If wax is removed by snow on first run, is it really necessary to completely remove it? Thanks.
> 
> ...


When I was 14, my friend waxed my board and left all the wax on...what a nightmare. I was getting stuck on the actual slopes...not just flats spots. Anyhow, I just noticed you have a Premier F1. Take the time to scrape and buff properly and you will not regret it. I took a good 45 minutes on mine the other night and was flying the next day. 

As for securing your board, try setting the seat of a chair in between your bindings... It'll help out a little bit.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

RickyBobby said:


> When hot waxing a board, is it necessary to scrape all visible wax off board or is it ok to leave some. I put some really hard wax on my board and am having tough time getting it scraped off. Don't have proper way to secure board for scraping.
> 
> If wax is removed by snow on first run, is it really necessary to completely remove it? Thanks.
> 
> ...



sort of off topic but how's that board with the P1 bindings? I'm also riding P1 and considering the F1-R but was wondering if the P1 are not so responsive


----------



## RickyBobby (Dec 18, 2009)

I like the P1's, however, I have not ridden the Premier yet. A lot of people have suggested Ride Delta Mvmnt Bindings for this board. That is also a medium flex binding. I feel like I have the P1's dialed-in so I'm going with those. 

As a surfer, I like a soft boot and binding for that surf feel. What I am wondering is, will the Premier F1-R be too stiff for my style. Looking for good powder carves and float, not high speed bombing runs, which I've read the Premier is good for. Also hoping it will be nimble enough to feel good in glades.

On waxing, I spent a good amount of time yesterday scraping and scraping and buffing. So hopefully, board and bindings and rider are ready to go.

If Premier does not work for me, I will be driving around Ogden and Salt Lake City looking for a NS SL-R


Best Regards

RB


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

RickyBobby said:


> I like the P1's, however, I have not ridden the Premier yet. A lot of people have suggested Ride Delta Mvmnt Bindings for this board. That is also a medium flex binding. I feel like I have the P1's dialed-in so I'm going with those.
> 
> As a surfer, I like a soft boot and binding for that surf feel. What I am wondering is, will the Premier F1-R be too stiff for my style. Looking for good powder carves and float, not high speed bombing runs, which I've read the Premier is good for. Also hoping it will be nimble enough to feel good in glades.
> 
> ...


I've been looking for SL-Rs in SLC...all the popular sizes are gone  I'd say the F1 is pretty much amazing in every condition. Powder is definitely a blast with this board. The SL-R will be slightly more playful as it's a little softer...but not by much.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

Keep your plastic scraper good and sharp and take your time scraping it off...although, it'll probably still chip and look terrible anyhow. I would probably do a fresh wax after with some softer wax, if you can get away with it for the conditions ("all temp" wax?)

if you don't get it all off, you won't be able to glide as easy because there's less structure exposed...at least, that's my theory


----------



## RickyBobby (Dec 18, 2009)

No SL-R's in SLC area. I was afraid of that. Depending on how I like the Premier, I will either keep it or sell it and next year maybe a NS Summit and a SL-R. Would prefer to have one boaard though and versatility is important, with powder being most important criteria.

RB


----------

